# Disney's new game: Magic Castle Online



## Adambinder

http://www.disneygames.jp/castle/

I found this while searching games by disney. It seems its only available in Disney Japan, but I think Disney is gonna make an American one too.

This characters in the game look pokemon-ish.


----------



## cdog12

yea i saw this too its sorta a rpg i like all the cards and stuff my fav so far is the monsters inc


----------



## taz

Eh, I already dont like how the first screen that pops up looks like.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Looks japanese


----------



## OctoPie

How do you do anything on it?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

OctoPie said:


> How do you do anything on it?



Well, first, take a course in Japanese


----------



## whs_singingrose

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Well, first, take a course in Japanese


But I don't wanna!


----------



## MissVMK678:0)

looks pretty cool if it translates into english than i will play.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

Luckily We have Babelfish and Google Page Translators WOOHOO!


----------



## Adambinder

To join, click the left button that is on top of the ad.

It will then talk about a story, (the person talking will be in english) and then fill out the japanese registration stuff. Good Luck!


----------



## OctoPie

Adambinder said:


> To join, click the left button that is on top of the ad.
> 
> It will then talk about a story, (the person talking will be in english) and then fill out the japanese registration stuff. Good Luck!




I know how do you buy clothes all i see is squares!


----------



## supermonkey

it's too complicated i'm not even going to try lol


----------



## PopStar

I think it looks cute! I'm really into the pixelly look and I think our characters up close look adorable!!  If they make this in english I'll definately look into it!


----------



## Adambinder

OctoPie said:


> I know how do you buy clothes all i see is squares!



You collect cards by buying them, and the cards are items like clothes. Now If I only knew how to earn money on there.


----------



## cdog12

play games like solitaire


----------



## IliketheTitanic

Maybe this could explain why VMK hit the road.... Maybe they were or are trying to make it worldwide?  It seems very Disney Park themed.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Imagineer_Tech said:


> Luckily We have Babelfish and Google Page Translators WOOHOO!



That doesn't work for flash objects however


----------



## VMKAddictTrueTrue

the beginning is english


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

VMKAddictTrueTrue said:


> the beginning is english



Partially


----------



## Adambinder

cdog12 said:


> play games like solitaire



Thanks, but where are the games?

Can you name some games and tell where they are?


----------



## aengus

heh I do like the looks of it.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

aengus said:


> heh I do like the looks of it.


me too


----------



## Adambinder

aengus said:


> heh I do like the looks of it.



I dont like the words though.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Anyone on Dis speak Japanese? They could be making some big money


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Adambinder said:


> I dont like the words though.





WWEDUDE said:


> Anyone on Dis speak Japanese? They could be making some big money


----------



## kellyjen1863

I speak japanese. But so far it looks like they are working on putting games in. Because it says and explains the rules for the games and how to play. The Japanese alphabet is backwards from american. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## cyre

is it habbo reminiscent?


----------



## Disneylvrforever

I really hope they make an English version. It looks cute and I need something to do since they took away my VMK.


----------



## Kasiks

I like that game


----------



## Sugar

cyre said:


> is it habbo reminiscent?



Exactly what I thought when I saw this game on another board... It really seems like another Sulake creation.

- Sugar


----------



## suferchick

Whoah muffin! this site confuses me!


----------



## mtblujeans

suferchick said:


> Whoah muffin! this site confuses me!


Me, too!


----------



## mtblujeans

Disneylvrforever said:


> I really hope they make an English version. It looks cute and I need something to do since they took away my VMK.


Me, too!


----------



## catycatcat4

awww im trying to join i cant get past this one part.


----------



## poohluv2u

Has anyone actually got in to play this game yet?  It looks so cute


----------



## flowergirlbecca

Looks adorable; if they make a version in English I will be one of the first to sign up.


----------



## Kasiks

poohluv2u said:


> Has anyone actually got in to play this game yet?  It looks so cute


I am playing it as I play other games for the moment, the only problem is that it is taking time to make "gold"


----------



## JojoMin

catycatcat4 said:


> awww im trying to join i cant get past this one part.


Same


----------



## SharkMeal

Okay, this Japanese stuff is way too confusing for me  Maybe
I could ask my Korean friend if he knows how to read Japanese rofl. I'll
join if it comes out in english but will not get attached to it like I did to VMK


----------



## JojoMin

JojoMin said:


> Same


Finally, I was able to create an account.  This game is so cute, but really difficult to understand.  I was able to play one mini-game (Solitaire Card Game).  I also took the Stitch Ship that took me to The Polynesian Island, but I didn't understand how to quit the island .  The Polynesian Island is really cute and I love the music.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

Can anyone explain the steps to registration which each step is. Someone can make a guide to register.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

I got into the game and boy is it confusing. I want an american version. But it looks like this is the japanese version of vmk. It has a Downtown Square and inside the castle and alot but I can't understand anything.


----------



## TinkPinkPoem

It seems very cute. 

I wonder why it isn't released in english (yet?)?




WWEDUDE said:


> Anyone on Dis speak Japanese? They could be making some big money



        


I'll go ask some crazed anime fans I know, they tend to utter some things in Japanese here and there so if they are of any help I'll get back to you!


----------



## Jasonbobdude

I like the look of this game - Mickey and friends are everywhere, and there's no Disney Channel references to be seen! But that might change if it comes to America...

Also, look at the side of the screen underneath the character picture/date and time display. Click the left button. You can start watching introduction cutscenes with ENGLISH voice acting! But good luck creating a character since all the text is still Japanese.


----------



## Adventuredaz

I guess it's just me thats slightly anoyed that they have made this game and that it is in Japanese yet VMK had no value to them - and by making it not translate, I take it as a furthur slap in the face from Disney that the VMK players were unimpotant.  Perhaps thats just me.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

Adventuredaz said:


> I guess it's just me thats slightly anoyed that they have made this game and that it is in Japanese yet VMK had no value to them - and by making it not translate, I take it as a furthur slap in the face from Disney that the VMK players were unimpotant.  Perhaps thats just me.



Your not alone...... Disney really is making me hate them.


----------



## JungleDudette

Adventuredaz said:


> I guess it's just me thats slightly anoyed that they have made this game and that it is in Japanese yet VMK had no value to them - and by making it not translate, I take it as a furthur slap in the face from Disney that the VMK players were unimpotant.  Perhaps thats just me.



I'm with you, daz. You basically took the words right out of my mouth.
I just discovered this game tonight, by seeing it mentioned on someone's profile page at another forum. I was curious so I went looking for it - it took more than a simple search to find it, which was odd in itself. Then I came here and read this thread, all the while thinking exactly what you said, daz...

So, does anyone know if there's been new info posted on the game? I'm too tired to look around any more tonight, have way too many windows opened already anyway (still have EI and VFK games open somewhere behind some other windows, and yes, they are both still active!) LOL


----------



## Princess of Heart

Adambinder said:


> http://www.disneygames.jp/castle/
> 
> I found this while searching games by disney. It seems its only available in Disney Japan, but I think Disney is gonna make an American one too.
> 
> This characters in the game look pokemon-ish.


The reason the characters look pokemon-ish is because they're both made in japan and that's just the style.


----------



## scrump

Thanks for finding this, it's cute.  I've registered and am fumbling my way through.  I hope this comes to the US.  I wish they would just replace VMK with _something_.


----------



## Karen Wardrip

ya they are so cute and I also like it..


----------



## PrincessNoelle

Imagineer_Tech said:


> Your not alone...... Disney really is making me hate them.



And, don't forget about the other one they are doing for China.   

http://ir.netdragon.us/game/disneyfantasy.shtml


----------



## Walt Disney World

I can't read anything in Japanise. Does this come in English?


----------



## StitchfansJr

I got to like the 5th part of registration..and I'm totally confused now. I had no clue what I was doing before..


----------



## gymnastgirlflips

I cant believe that game o_o It looks pretty confusing, and has anime type avatars. If only they stuck to vmk for all countries with different servers...


----------



## FunkyMonkey

[[Stares at the registration page...]]


----------



## gymnastgirlflips

"There once was a castle, but instead of being made of bricks..... it was made of happiness!!!!"

Wow. Im not exactly sure what to say to the introduction. I guess its ok, and im guessing the age group is for 8-12 year olds or something right? Besides the intro, that's the only thing I understand about the whole site lol.


----------



## aliceblue

Are there rooms to buy? How are the item graphics, and is there an interface for building/decorating with stackable objects?


----------



## Belle1997

Has anyone got passed the registration to even find out  This is so sad. I will ask my son he is into anime and I think he has joined some japanse game sights maybe he has a magical way to figure this out.


----------



## Belle1997

This might be a good sign that is will go to English some time. As the invitation has the voice over in English and the registration says name. Now I have no clue what the alphabet is as there is way more than 26 letters


----------



## PrincessNoelle

I saw this game before and actually did get past the registration and into the game. I can't remember how I did it and can't seem to do it again.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

Once I got into the game it basically was easy to go about and do things. At least for me. But it looks cool, I wish I could get the full stitch though.


----------



## Belle1997

ok how did you get into the game got any step by step instructions.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

Belle1997 said:


> ok how did you get into the game got any step by step instructions.



Step 1 : Guess! 

That's it  

I tried 15 times before making it. The japanesse people are probably laughing at me cause my name is funny. Idk what it is. I could be dumbobutt for all I know.


----------



## Belle1997

Imagineer_Tech said:


> Step 1 : Guess!
> 
> That's it
> 
> I tried 15 times before making it. The japanesse people are probably laughing at me cause my name is funny. Idk what it is. I could be dumbobutt for all I know.



    I laughed so hard tears ran down my face.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Looks very VMKish to me!


----------



## lilbumbles

Oh my goodness you are making me laugh because I just started here today at the DIS boards and my girls & I have been playing MCO for awhile now and I too probably have the most ridiculous name!   But at any rate, I read through all the pages of this thread and nobody has any pics or tutorial on what to do. Now just wait I can't repeat cannot speak any Japanese LOL except like thankyou, good-bye lol yes I know how bad is that, but I do have alot of info that maybe will help you all!

I think the site is cute and I named myself BEE because when we first signed up I didn't know Japanese was backwards at the time and it wouldn't let me put in lilbumbles! I laugh at myself now looking back sitting here at the computer saying A, B, C... and pointing at each character from left to right mind you! So I have this little Japanese lady I work with and come to find out she speaks and reads Japanese...I was so excited, I came home and printscreened and printed off all of them to take to her! LOL It was like a magazine thickness of cartoon pics and little blank spots I made so I knew what each little person said on there! What a dufus I am LOL But anyways long story short, she said my 3 characters of what I thought spelt the name BEE, means nothing! LOL

Here is what I posted to help some others, if this is not accepted here please let me know I don't want to break any rules...just trying to help of what looks like a pixelated form of our precious VMK. As I said it's my first day here and I can't find the Members List, the forum Home Page or the Rules 

If nothing ever comes of it as an American version, I do enjoy collecting the cards and getting the cutest costumes I've ever seen!

Here is the thread I started...it is laid out in different quotes that were from various questions/answers/tutorials, so hopefully it will make sense and help ya'll!



> *Subject: VMK Disney Online Game for Japan, it's Cute!!! Sun Aug 24, 2008 6:54 pm*
> 
> Ok as I was looking around the forums here I found a comment about this new Disney game online, but in Japanese. I decided to give it a looksie and omg, it's adorable, me & my girls have been playing it all day! LOL The downside is, is that we can't read a thing LOL but our avatars are so cute and you can have tons of costumes that are Disney, like all the princesses, jack sparrow and other pirates, stitch, lilo, pluto, mickey & minnie, yes i think you get the picture lol
> 
> There are many games to play, but it's difficult to navigate around, I wished I knew how to read Japanese.
> 
> I found the link on here http://www.disneygames.jp/castle/
> 
> I hope it's ok to give it out again, it not let me know? And if anyone knows how to read Japanese, please let me know also, you can only use 4 characters to name your avatar and i couldn't type in lilbumbles so i put myself as Bee, but i don't know if it's spelt right LOL Hopefully it's not a bad word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbumbles as Bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> Every morning before 10am your timezone, you can go to the little guy with the spectacle glasses in the Main Castle area. He always stands on the top level right in front of the golden Mickey statue.
> 
> 1-Click on him and choose all the top options and it will open the window to all your cards.
> 
> 2-Then click on the cards you choose to turn in for "credits". Then click on the blue button to the right of the 5 cards you chose and it will give you "credits".
> 
> 3-Just repeat the steps above until all your cards are gone.
> 
> If you don't want to turn in all your cards, it's up to you. I didn't turn in my 4-star Jack Sparrow or 4-star Buzz or 4-star Tinkerbell. They seem really difficult to collect & I only sell them off if I have a double of them.
> 
> Once you collect 100 of say a 1-star of Pleakley (trust me you will LOL) the count at the bottom of your cards starts over, but don't worry it remembers you have 100+ cards, so when you turn them in...it gives you the credits for them.
> 
> After 10am you can't collect until the following day...but this does allow you to collect more cards. And then the shops open at 10! woot!






> *Magical Chance is a Solitare game.*
> 
> You get 2 choices of how to play:
> 
> 1st top choice: You can play as many times as you wish, costs nothing but your time to play & if you clear the board you get 1000 points which = 10 credits.
> 
> 2nd bottom choice: Same game, but only can be played once per day and the reward is a random star card if you clear the board.







> If you look under your characters person to the left is the black toolbar...
> First is your name, then your credits, then how many stars you have.
> 
> Star cards turn into credits by you visiting the dude in the mornings before 10am.
> 
> When you play any other games they give you points that go directly into your bank. You can access the bank from Magic Castle Street, upper left corner of the game screen. This is where you can withdrawl your points from the bank. But as I said before for every 100 points you have you only earn 1 credit Also the bank will only let you withdrawl a certain amount of points and never lets you empty it out either LOL Once you turn your points into credits by withdrawing them, they are placed into that black tool bar.
> 
> Once you obtain both Stitch World Card and the Pirate World Card you can go to these worlds anytime you wish by clicking on your card deck icon in the black toolbar under your character. Just click on the last tab after you are in your card deck. Then click on which world you wish to go too.
> 
> Now I know have had some trouble getting off the Islands LOL We finally figured that out as well. You will go to Yensid on Magic Castle Street, then click on him, choose the third option and then continue to click enter until the text bubble closes. Then check your card deck and it will then have a Magic Castle Card along with the Stitch and Pirate World Cards. Now you can navigate between the 3 places anytime you wish






> *Areas...*
> The only other areas that have been discovered is the other 2 gates from Magic Castle Street. Those are the Royal Castle and the upper right gate is Downtown Square. In the square you can now access your home. In order to do that you must walk up to each default character standing in the square area. Then you can walk up to the center gate in front of the guard, click on him and enter until he opens the gates for you. This will take you to your room. This is also all brand new and we haven't quite figured out how it all works and how to buy furniture, wall & floor coverings etc.... still working on that
> 
> There is also a new area that should be opening soon, is what my Japanese friend says. It's those 2 dudes that are at the table under the bank section. One looks like Merlin and the other a 3 Muskateer. They just say to stay tuned that something new will be arriving soon, and keep watching.






> *In order to earn "credits" you have to collect the cards from a few ways...*
> 
> 1-Main Castle area: Yensid (blue & yellow star outfit with hat)
> 
> 2-Main Castle area: Magic Cards shop
> 
> 3-Downtown Square: Merlin (purple outfit with hat)
> 
> 4-Pirate Island: If Tia Dalma or Will Turner are out, they usually stand just off the ramp of the ship that you walk off of.
> 
> 5-Stitch World: The middle Tiki at the top left corner of the page.
> 
> 
> You can only collect cards every other day, sometimes Magic Cards shop will let you collect, just depends on the site.
> 
> Then every morning before 10am your timezone, you can go to the little guy with the spectacle glasses in the Main Castle area. He always stands on the top level right in front of the golden Mickey statue.
> 
> 1-Click on him and choose all the top options and it will open the window to all your cards.
> 
> 2-Then click on the cards you choose to turn in for "credits". Then click on the blue button to the right of the 5 cards you chose and it will give you "credits".
> 
> 3-Just repeat the steps above until all your cards are gone.
> 
> If you don't want to turn in all your cards, it's up to you. I didn't turn in my 4-star Jack Sparrow or 4-star Buzz or 4-star Tinkerbell. They seem really difficult to collect & I only sell them off if I have a double of them.
> 
> Once you collect 100 of say a 1-star of Pleakley (trust me you will LOL) the count at the bottom of your cards starts over, but don't worry it remembers you have 100+ cards, so when you turn them in...it gives you the credits for them.
> 
> After 10am you can't collect until the following day...but this does allow you to collect more cards. And then the shops open at 10! woot!







> Yes first timers playing this game you can get to both worlds by being in the main area which is called Magic Castle Street. So far there is only the Stitch Ship and the Pirate Ship that come every other time, 10 minutes apart. So Stitch will come every 20 minutes and the Pirate Ship comes the other every 20 minutes. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Now in order to not have to wait for the ships to get to both worlds you can purchase the Old World Book up in the Royal Castle. So when you enter the gates into the castle between the gold Mickey & Minnie statues, you must have at least 50 stars in your inventory. To get 50 stars just visit Yensid right there in the MagicCastle Street then you are able to enter through the first set of guards inside the Royal Castle.
> 
> To get your Old World Card, enter into the shop on the right hand side (purple windows) inside the Royal Castle. You must have at least 50 credits to purchase it. Once purchased, this card will now always be in your card deck. Then you go back to Magic Castle Street and wait for either ship to dock.
> 
> *For Stitch World...* you will go to the first dude that you walk past from coming off the ship. He is the big guy in shorts with a farmers tan! LOL Just walk up to him like you do Yensid, click enter a bunch of times and because you have the Old World Card in your card deck, he then gives you the Stitch World Card. This will now be in your card deck as well. You will now not have to wait for the Stitch Ship to arrive on Magic Castle Street, just click on your card deck, select the last tab and click on your new Stitch World Card. It takes you directly to Stitch World!
> 
> *For Pirate World...* you will arrive on the dock of the ship. Just as you start to walk off onto the ramp, there will be a dude just above you in a hat. Do the same, click enter a bunch of times and a "bling" sound will go off and he should give you the Pirate World Card in your card deck. The same thing will now be like your Stitch World Card, both are in your deck and now you never have to wait for the ships again!
> 
> If any of you are having troubles just post here & I will try to get screen shots up soon
> 
> So far you can only collect credits for your star cards before 10am.
> 
> We did find out a trick though, if you are still turning in your cards and 10 is almost here, then you leave your card deck open until after the clock turns 10am. The man will stay there until you exit. If you click exit before finishing trading in your cards, he will go away, so be careful what you click.







> Yes dizzy is correct! The games are all fun, but for every 100 points you earn, you get 1 credit and so on So for every 1000 points you earn say in Solitare, you get 10 credits. Its like putting a decimal point after the last 2 zero's, like in math, uggh!
> 
> This takes a long time to earn, it's much easier to collect the cards with stars on them so far. I'm sure there are games that give you good credit returns, just we haven't found out yet. Like this morning I had 2100 stars and after trading them in I got 47,000 credits! woot
> 
> The only other downside to collecting the star cards is that Yensid, Merlin, Tiki's and Magic Cards don't always let you collect daily Sometimes it's every other day. So be selective in want you want to purchase in your shops after trading in your stars for credits. You might just want to save, trust me the costumes do come back around for sale again. So if you missed something, no worries it will be for sale again. How long this will last i'm not sure, we've played for about a month now and played part of August & September, haven't really seen anything disappear for sale or much changes. Gahhh I wished I knew Japanese LOL







> *Royal Castle...*
> And there, I've found:
> Jewelry shop
> Dress shop
> Royal Item Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't get past any other guards though.
> 
> *Royal Castle...*
> 
> Oh yes, one last thing I did find out new...
> 
> To get past the 2nd and 3rd set of guards inside the Royal Castle, the people in there say something about wearing "Royal Satin" to see the King.
> 
> So I'm thinking you have to buy a royal outfit in the shop, not sure what & yes they are expensive, but if you spend some time one day collecting cards, then turning them in the next morning, it should only take 1-3 days to earn enough to buy a Royal Costume.







> *Registering your avatar...*
> 
> After you choose your name at the bottom there is a right arrrow which means next page, then there will be drop down menu's...not sure what they say but from the looks of it, they look like they're asking for general info about you...you'll see one shows like age range, gender, etc... we've figured that much out. Then there is a page for you to choose your password, we know this because you can only type in the same thing in the 2 boxes. At the bottom of each of these registration pages is a next arrow. Once completed, you will automatically appear in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> When you've registered, and play again the next day your character is already logged in when you go to the game. I'll explain changing users that play on 1 computer later LOL







> *Ooh! I've used some of the guides and I've got to this... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then something with a number It is my account number and pw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackened area is your username and below is your password. If you check the little box at the bottom left it will remember your login info, I HIGHLY SUGGEST YOU DO THIS AND ALSO WRITE IT DOWN! lol This site does not translate to English so all I know is when you type in your username and password it shows in our language but dunno what the rest says on the page!






> Disney spends money on this pixel game but cant afford to keep another game in the US open? Like I have to agree with all of you in the fact that they couldn't keep VMK open, but yet have a Japanese Disney game, that "can't" be translated into English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the costumes are adorable!
> 
> *Timezone Changes...*
> We figured out if you change the timezone on your computer, then you can go get cards again LOL Then change it to another timezone to get the little old guy to turn in your cards! Now we aren't rushed anymore to get our Pecos LOL
> 
> I hope we'll be able to buy costumes...I've looked back into the newsletter archives on the site and they have alot of cute costumes like Tigger & Genie. I dunno if these were Halloween costumes or a release of an outfit for a limited time, gosh I wished I could read Japanese!
> 
> The only thing I could come up with is if everyone would maybe email into Disney like we did for VMK & ask them to have it translated into English, because there are plenty of English speaking/reading players that are playing the online game. Maybe if they get enough interest/replies, they'll write back and let us know! Maybe there is a button you can convert it, but I can't read any of it ROFL
Click to expand...


----------



## lilbumbles

*Halloween Screenie of Magic Castle Street*






*I've tried clicking on everyone & looked in all the shops...nothing different so far *









*I saw this on some girls when we first started playin in August...so I know Halloween costumes exist! Now just how to get them!!!*






*Today I'm taking this in & some of the past newsletters to see if my friend will tell us what it says. I noticed the dates through the 31st...so lets hope this has something to do with getting costumes & how to obtain them!*








> _I tried joining, but I couldn't remember the four letters that I typed into the box when I typed my name. And I couldn't understand half of the things that they were asking me to do when I registered. So, my brain started hurting from reading a foreign language that I don't know and quit. Then I went and soaked my head in some ice. :Þ_






> You don't have to remember the 4 letters...did you write down your number id?
> 
> All you need is that & your pw
> 
> Example: User Id# 78425dw
> 
> There is always 5 #s and 2 letters in your login, you need that & the pw to get in







> _If you make it to Stitch world, and go to the stage, they have some Lilo and Stitch type costumes. I'm not sure if it's only available during a certain time of day, though._
> 
> 
> 
> The Lilo & Stitch Shop is always there and is not a part of Halloween Only type costumes. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...






> Ok I got into Halloweentown! woot woot
> 
> I will say that the Purple Pumpkin Head is a curse not a costume piece LOL
> 
> You play card match game with Boogie & if you win you get 2 cards to go into your deck. If you lose you are cursed with a Purple Pumpkin Head! Then when you check your closet it isn't there & you can't change your hat/head! ARG LOL So I went to try the game again & now I can't play, so I am thinking it's a daily game like the solitare game on Magic Castle Street.
> 
> Here is a pic that better explains what you get on Halloweentown Island. Make sure you talk to the Mayor to get your transportation card. Then you won't have to wait for the ship to arrive to get there. To get off any island in MCO just click on your card deck icon then the last tab within your card deck & it shows you all of your transportation cards to move around the site.







> Here is what was in my shop today for costumes! So far I bought the Jack Santa outfit & the Mayors outfit, that little top hat is sooo cute!    I can't wear them because I'm cursed! :rofl:
> 
> *HINT:* If you try a different computer, you will have different outfits/costumes in every shop on MCO!!!
> 
> And here is what I have in my carddeck so far for the new Halloweentown series...







> And finally here is the World Card Deck...these cards transport you to the different islands on MCO that I mentioned previously:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloweentown card is dark because I'm currently on that Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And see how simple it is to transport, just go to this tab in your carddeck each time  Now you will never have to wait for the ships again to go to any island! woot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How do you use the teleport cards?
> They never work for me D:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you do is click on the tab, then just click on the card for the island you want to go to and it will transport you there automatically.
Click to expand...






> *Ship times for docking...*
> 
> _I've worked them out!
> Well, I can guess the Japanese to Chinese
> And I know chinese to English LOL_
> 
> POTC island :00 :30
> TNBC :12 :24 :42 :54
> Stitch :6 :8 :36 :48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I hate trying to figure out the Ship schedule..
> And when the times comes for one to come, sometimes it doesn't.. why is that D:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you are having troubles just post here & I will try to get screen shots up soon
> 
> The best thing to do is just collect cards from Yensid while you watch for the ships to come in. They do rotate every 10 minutes. So it only took me 30 minutes to get the ship to go to Halloweentown. And once you collect your transportation world card, you won't have to wait any longer.
Click to expand...






> _I just need to find another way to sell my cards other than to the old man, if possible.. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _There is no other way to sell them, just change the timezone on your computers settings so that it is before 10am your time, then wait about a minute and then you can sell cards to the old guy  This is also mentioned in a previous post here in this thread.
> 
> What time do I change it to, is the time suposed to be between 7am-10am?
> If so.. I changed it to 8 and he isn't there..
> 
> Forgot to change the timezone.. what should I change it to?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just have to play around with it...I can't remember if you go forward + or backwards - in time. And being we can't talk about where we live, you'll just have to keep trying until your computer's clock shows a time before 10am. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...






> _Man.. earning credits is difficult..
> I'd have to like sit there hours getting cards and then selling them just to earn wayy more than I have. I'm actually afraid to spend.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best place to get cards is from the Tiki man in Stitch World. It's the least time of clicks on your enter button. The other good one is in Pirate World if that "special" pirate is out, Tia, Jack, etc. I usually get about 50k each time I turn in cards that day. Once you get the hang of it it will be faster.
Click to expand...






> Originally Posted by lilbumbles:
> Did you go back and read in this thread? You have to keep your User # and password, that's all you need to log in. Go to the earlier posts this thread, it will explain how to log in. Just make sure you write down your info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes and thank you I did save my user # and password I'm just so lost LOL I can't even get past the first area when you enter haha all well lol_
> 
> lilbumbles:Oh no...that isn't good girl! You need to be able to explore all the Islands! I know it's a little tricky at first, but just walk up to everyone and click enter. Usually the top choice is what you will click enter again. Then that either takes you to collecting cards or a game. If there is no choice, then they are just talking LOL Probably clues of what we need to do to go further in the game, but that's ok for now, it's cute. Just wished it was in English also!
> 
> The first area as I said before is Magic Castle Street. If you see Yensid in the blue & yellow star sorcerer outfit, close to the center of the screen, walk right on top of him then click enter and keep clicking enter on all the top choices. You will then have a window change to 5 cards to choose from. Click on a card and it will then give you a random card that goes into your "star deck" as we call it.
> 
> Then every morning before 10am your time, you can turn those star cards in for pecos (credits)
Click to expand...





> _
> I'm still confused. Where did you get the Magic Castle card from?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I believe you talk to the old man with the star hat?
> The one in the main area._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to get the Magic Castle Street Card to be in your World Deck you must talk to Yensid, he is in the Yellow & Blue Sorcerer outfit.
> 
> You click on him and choose the 2nd or 3rd option.
> 
> Just keep clicking enter until the window closes.
> 
> Then go to your card decks and see if you've earned the card.
Click to expand...





> *Changing timezones on your computer...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How exactly do you change the time zone? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To change the timezone on your computer:
> 
> 1-Right click on the clock on your computer screen
> 
> 2-Click Adjust Time/Date
> 
> 3-Click on the Timezone Tab
> 
> 4-Adjust accordingly to your timezone. Example: If I am at 10 am go - (minus) by 3 hours and it will give you enough time to collect pecos from the old guy.
> 
> 5-Click apply, then ok.
> 
> 6-Wait & watch the clocks time change on MCO. If nothing changes or the Castle Clock doesn't show after about a minute. Then just log in again & your time will be adjusted.
> 
> 7-To set your computers clock back to your normal time, follow the same steps as above but then look for your time zone.
> 
> You might have to play around with the + & - hours to get it just right. The old guy is also out around 2am and then from like 7-10am (your timezone).
Click to expand...






> *Pumpkin Head Curse...*
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Are you stuck with the Pumpkin Head Curse or can you get rid of it? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I got rid of it is to wait a day  Then I tried my clothes closet and it let me put on another hat! But then I lost after 3 wins, and got that dumbo hat again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm still stuck with a purple head o:
> Anybody know how to cure it?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _All you have to do is go to your clothes inventory and put on a hat.
> The pumpkin head will go away, until you play the game again and lose.
> This only works if you didn't get the pumpkin head curse today. _
Click to expand...






> *Withdrawing credits...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _Wondering how to withdraw credits... Can't seem to get them_
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to withdraw the pecos is at the bank, but you must have over 100 in each category before withdrawing any amounts. It doesn't take long for the pecos to add up. The bank really holds the pecos that you earn from playing all the outside games on MCO. These are the colored tabs at the top of your screen that are of Action, Puzzle, etc.
> 
> The only other way to earn pecos is by turning your cards into the old guy before 10am your time each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ah thank you! Trying to win those games of solitare... thought it was the only way. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope there are several games to play on there to get pecos...let me know if you need to know?
Click to expand...






> _What happens when you get all of the cards in a particular catagory? For instance, I have all but one Halloween one. What happens when I get all of them, and/or what do I do with them?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I have never gotten every card in the collection.
> If you find out be sure to post it.
Click to expand...






> *Surfing game...*
> 
> 
> 
> _I have both surfboards and inner tubes but it won't let me on them. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is tricky...you do have to buy surfboards or the innertubes from the surf shop. Then use your arrow keys to navigate around in the water and wait for a wave to come. It is difficult to catch a wave. And not knowing how to read Japanese, I have difficulties playing this game, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to walk out into the water. Then use your arrow keys to swim around then when the wave warning comes in the upper left corner you have to click your arrow keys fast to catch the wave.
Click to expand...






> *New cute house items...*
> 
> 
> 
> _I've looked up the game online and can't seem to find it in English. There might not even be a version in English... so I think I've been wasting my time... Lol._
> 
> 
> 
> There is no English version LOL We've just been playing it because it's pretty basic like all the other online games. It just takes a little bit more thinking on what they're trying to tell us. I love all the games on there and the outfits are adorable! Tigger-Lily got the cutest stuffies for her house today! Looks like I need to start playing again LOL
Click to expand...






> *Shop purchases...*
> 
> 
> 
> _I need Help.. I keep buying things in the stores EX: pluto outfit, clothing, and hat.. it even says once I buy them their sold out but the clothes never go to my inventory, and the game still takes my credits._
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on your clothing icon there are also tabs at the top. You might just be in the one section. You can choose to view all or just hats, outfits, shoes for example. Hope that helps. They should all be there especially if it's taking your credits for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## lilbumbles

_Any new holiday updates on MCO? _

lilbumbles: Oh my goodness it is!!! I just checked, adorable outfits and it's all decorated! Going to post pics in a few! 

These are so adorable!

















Some of the outfits and for boys & girls, they will be with the green background in the shops, and I'm hoping they'll have something besides the santa beard for girls LOL so you can't buy the santa suit bottom it's only for boys  So I used my Jack Skellington LOL



















> *Buying Furniture...*
> _How in the world do I buy furniture..? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play the regular games in the tabs at the top of magic castle, then you can buy furniture by going to the downtown area then walking up to the furniture shops.
Click to expand...






> _My sister is playing this game. We heard about it on a different site and she's playing it by just pressing any buttons LOL, but I keep telling her to be careful because it might be something that you have to pay.
> But it's too adorable it's annoying LOL. I don't care how long but I'll wait for an English version, even if it's forever!
> Has anyone been to the "resident" area? There, according to my sister,you can get a room and furniture. But she is not buying anything: the whole pay issue I keep telling her.
> Another thing about the bank my sister tells me that each day they give you different amounts of money to you. For example you can give the bank 10,000 and they will give you back 700, and then another you give the bank the same amount but get back 400.
> It's hard to understand since we know nothing of Japanese!_
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pay to play version, but I don't think you have to worry about pressing buttons and paying because you would have to enter credit card info & being we don't understand Japanese, we wouldn't even know what to enter LOL So they couldn't go through with any payment process.
> 
> Also you can get a room and furniture. You have to play the games that give you pecos (money coins) to place in your little bank. The best thing to do is go back through this thread and read up on all the info us members have posted. Let me know if you have any questions?!
> 
> Here is what I had in my shop today, yay mister moomer outfits! :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some new accessories...the little face masks and some cute new earrings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also new cards to collect, but we haven't been able to find what "world" they are from, they go in your card collection tab after halloweentown.
Click to expand...






> I managed to get 2 new cards from Yensid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it has something to do with the new Japanese outfits in the shops too!
> 
> Here is what I could get so far that's in my deck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the other cards to this deck or know of the ship you board on? I played all day and the only ships that docked was Stitch, Pirate and Halloweentown Ships
> 
> Also has anyone been able to find out how to get the 5 Star cards?
> 
> Thanks







> *Finding Friends...*
> _If were on at the same time can we see other users that are online? or are all of the people just computers? Its kind of difficult
> to tell bc its all japanese.._
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to see each other is in downtown square. But the only way is if we could print screen our little character with the name so we could look for those same japanese symbols LOL I know that makes it difficult but that is the only way i know of...and you can't really talk from what i know. I'm sure there's a way, but so far the girls & i have only been able to do the smilies, take screenshots and play the rock/paper/scissors game they have in there.
Click to expand...



Last post as of 1-9-09...


> _FYI, the new cards are from Spectrobes. I'm not sure if it is a cartoon over there or not but it's a Disney video games series for the DS here in the US.  I've gotten a few from the Magic Card shop as Merlin only ever gives me one card._







> *Mickey Mouse items for your room...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just adorable!!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Ok, I have a really stupid question.
I finally figured out how to get in the game w/out doing the extra registration thing, but how do I make my character do anything? I click on everything on the screen, but nothing happens.  Please help.


----------



## Imagineer_Tech

That's odd isn't Halloween an American holiday? Hrmmmm what can that mean?


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Ok nvm, I finally figured out how to go about MC. But I do have some q's. 

Who is the guy that looks like a king that's in the main castle area by the Minnie statue? I was guessing that he was like the guy w/ the glasses that you give your cards to to get credits. So I turned in some cards, but I didn't see my credits in the black box increase, so what happened?

I'm also confused about the bank. So you need 100 pecos from different catagories by playing games from the colored tabs? How do I know how many credits I'm getting for playing a game bc I've played a game from the sports section, but when I went to the bank, it said that I only had 6 credits which was from before. So is this the only way to w/draw from the bank and get the pecos? How can I get more and know what I'm getting?


----------



## foodlover_US

I tried to play that rpg game today. Site looks attractive but I could not proceed as I couldnot understand Japanese ...


----------



## scrump

lilbumbles, WOW, thanks so much for all that!

Lots of info to digest, I'll have to give this another shot!


----------



## Destination

It looks cool, but I wish it was in English lol


----------



## Babypandaroo

It sounds and looks like a cute game. Isn't there a way to translate the game from Japanese to English? If there is i would love to play it. God i miss vmk so much these days. There are times when i get online and look for it and have to remind myself that it is closed.   I wish Disney would bring it back. They would have so much to gain if they reopened it.


----------



## blakishgirl96

WWEDUDE said:


> Anyone on Dis speak Japanese? They could be making some big money



I can totally speak japenese.


----------



## ashley11

well,i dont speak japanese...but i am currently learning the language


----------



## wdwdreamin

Has anyone contacted Disney as to whether this will eventually be available in English and actually received a response??


----------

